# St Peters Church, Stanley, Wakefield



## Canonite (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a trudge upto St Peters today. Did a walk round the whole building first and there's sections of the building that look to be on the piss......like one section is moving away from the other. It is built on a hill which slopes down to the road and it is in the vicinity of where St Johns Colliery shafts may have been so it looks like there may be some subsidence issues. Which could explain why they left.

Impressive building though, some lovely gargoyles in the masonry and it's surrounded by our good friend Block n Mesh, though it's obviously been on the recieving end of some brute force and ignorance. 

It looks like a no go but i'm sure there's some who are braver than me. It is overlooked from pretty much all sides and as it is on a hill any twilight activity would be spotted a mile off. Also the grounds are still public pathways to the adjoining cemetary which is still alive and kicking. 

So all there was to do was take some pics, as i couldn't get in i decided to prat about with the camera for an hour.  

Enjoy!



























...and last but not least my favourite shot of the day....






Hope you like


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 2, 2008)

Canonite said:


> ... to the adjoining cemetary which is still alive and kicking....



Not a dying trade then! 
That church is really impressive, especially with the two towers. Nice find and photos.


----------



## Canonite (Dec 2, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Not a dying trade then!



Hehe. Obviously not, and despite the credit crunch they're still making a killing ;-)


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 2, 2008)

Making good out of a grave situation!


----------



## fire*fly (Dec 3, 2008)

it looks like the dead centre of Wakefield to me!


----------



## sqwasher (Dec 3, 2008)

Had a look at this in July, still looks nice & you've got some good pics Canonite. Those twin towers are reputed to be the only ones like that in Yorkshire. The cost for repairing the church as it stands today are estimated to be anything upto £1million! It has strutural problems due in part to old mines below. If work does go ahead there's even plans to 'move' the graves too!


----------



## Canonite (Dec 3, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> Had a look at this in July, still looks nice & you've got some good pics Canonite. Those twin towers are reputed to be the only ones like that in Yorkshire. The cost for repairing the church as it stands today are estimated to be anything upto £1million! It has strutural problems due in part to old mines below. If work does go ahead there's even plans to 'move' the graves too!



I've sent you a PM you'll find very interesting


----------



## Neosea (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like a great place, another one for my 'to do' list. Thanks.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Dec 5, 2008)

Some really cracking pictures there.


----------



## coopsleeds (Dec 5, 2008)

What a beutiful buidling its criminal that it can be left to rot when there happy to throw up all these shitty cardboard flats


----------



## Canonite (Dec 7, 2008)

coopsleeds said:


> What a beutiful buidling its criminal that it can be left to rot when there happy to throw up all these shitty cardboard flats



You mean luxury apartments? Heh. I fail to see how buildings like this can be left to rot and decay when lottery cash is funding the building of new churches and mosques etc. That money would be better spent preserving the old before building the new in my opinion.


----------



## Sectionate (Dec 7, 2008)

Canonite said:


> You mean luxury apartments? Heh. I fail to see how buildings like this can be left to rot and decay when lottery cash is funding the building of new churches and mosques etc. That money would be better spent preserving the old before building the new in my opinion.



Taking it from the other side, most of the time it is easier to rip down the building and start fresh (something I hate) as the older building may not be suitable for the job etc...


----------

